# Tree fell into the Creek, removal



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

This Creek runs thru the NW corner of my farm. I maintain it best I can to keep it flowing straight thru my property and avoid it wandering out into my field.

This Maple tree fell from the creek bank into the creek due to disease and insects which had hollowed the trunk. The bank is about 15ft tall and almost straight up/down. I knew I couldn't pull it up the straight bank so dug a canal for it to slide up. The broken stump was still attached so I had to cut the tree from the broken stump and remove it in two pieces. 

Morning project so I could get done before it got too hot.

First pic and last pic are taken from the road bridge that crosses the creek at the north end of my farm.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It would have taken me *all *morning just to think about a job like that!!!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

pogobill said:


> It would have taken me *all *morning just to think about a job like that!!!


agreed…..think I would’ve worked it different too…..maybe sit on the bridge with some coffee and a breakfast taco….then go take a nap and head back out to drink a cold beer or two from the bridge in evening.

he definitely didn’t do enough planning and now he has to work on another project. Damn over achievers can ruin a good project like that😁


----------



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

Good job and, well thought out. Bravo to you.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Man oh man! That's a lot of work! I'm sure I would have left it to nature to take care of.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

TX MX5200 said:


> agreed…..think I would’ve worked it different too…..maybe sit on the bridge with some coffee and a breakfast taco….then go take a nap and head back out to drink a cold beer or two from the bridge in evening.
> 
> he definitely didn’t do enough planning and now he has to work on another project. Damn over achievers can ruin a good project like that😁


I've sat on that bridge many a time with a refreshing beverage.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

arml said:


> Good job and, well thought out. Bravo to you.


Thank you.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

bontai Joe said:


> Man oh man! That's a lot of work! I'm sure I would have left it to nature to take care of.


Just around the bend out of sight on my neighbor's farm is a huge log jam. It completely changed the path of the creek and now it's cutting into his field.

I didn't want to contribute to that or get a log jam started on my farm.


----------



## Harleyron74 (May 31, 2020)

TX MX5200 said:


> agreed…..think I would’ve worked it different too…..maybe sit on the bridge with some coffee and a breakfast taco….then go take a nap and head back out to drink a cold beer or two from the bridge in evening.
> 
> he definitely didn’t do enough planning and now he has to work on another project. Damn over achievers can ruin a good project like that😁


Probably call over a few friends and debate how to go about doing this job over a few beers. Of course one of the friends would say something like " HEY! Hold my beer and watch this!" and that's when 911 would be called!!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Harleyron74 said:


> Probably call over a few friends and debate how to go about doing this job over a few beers. Of course one of the friends would say something like " HEY! Hold my beer and watch this!" and that's when 911 would be called!!


Exactly….that makes long lasting stories to be had from the bridge….hopefully the 911 bud survives to be there to be laughed at.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Harleyron74 said:


> Probably call over a few friends and debate how to go about doing this job over a few beers. Of course one of the friends would say something like " HEY! Hold my beer and watch this!" and that's when 911 would be called!!


I considered doing this project during one of our frequent 4 wheeling afternoons. But refrained for the reason you described.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Just downstream around the bend from the previous pics is this sandbar. We call it "The Beach". Took these pics Memorial weekend. What could possibly go wrong with this gang removing a tree from the creek....


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Here's a pic of myself, my Son Sheldon, my grandson Michael, standing in front of my rig "Mary Jane". I'm 70. Sheldon is 50. Michael is 30.


----------

